# FreeBSD VPS Network



## Taher (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello everybody,

I have 2 servers. One for SoulsVM, master with OpenVZ virtualization. Second server "Slave with KVM virtualization". I have set up FreeBSD OS under KVM virtualization, no problem. The KVM primary server IPs are:
Primary IP address: 209.152.54.101
Primary IP mask: 255.255.255.224
Gateway: 209.152.54.97
and secondary:
Usable secondary addresses: 70.35.18.96-103
Mask: 255.255.255.248
I am using the primary IP address for KVM the node. But when I use the network configuration like
Host: sever.anything.com
Domain: anything.com
IPV4 Gateway: 209.152.54.97, like the the primary IP address
Name Server: 8.8.8.8, okay!
IPV4 Address: 70.35.18.96, like the secondary addresses
Netmask: 255.255.255.248, like the secondary addresses
I have a message _"IPV4 Gateway error"_ 

I know the correct configuration must be like the primary IP address. Example:
Host: sever.anything.com
Domain: anything.com
IPV4 Gateway: 209.152.54.97
Name server: 8.8.8.8
IPV4 Address: 209.152.54.101
Netmask: 255.255.255.224
But the data center is giving to me the one IPv4 Address like the gateway and secondary addresses like 70.35.18.96, 70.35.18.98, 70.35.18.99 and more.

Questions:
Is there a solution?
If I need another server, what would you advise me?

Thanks. Anyway I have bad English, I know it. Sorry  Please, I need help, because I want to create more VPS's with FreeBSD OS, under SoulsVM.

Website URL: http://www.solusvm.com


----------



## Taher (May 3, 2013)

Any body here ?

Anybody here?


----------

